# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  دکتری داروسازی از رشته شیمی

## Chandler Bing

سلام دوستان
شنیدم که میشه از رشته شیمی برای دکترا داروسازی اقدام کرد
درسته عایا؟
اگه کسی اطلاعاتی در این باره داره در میون بزاره
ممنون

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

فکر کنم گرایشی باشه تو ارشد به اسم شیمی داروسازی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali761

> سلام دوستان
> شنیدم که میشه از رشته شیمی برای دکترا داروسازی اقدام کرد
> درسته عایا؟
> اگه کسی اطلاعاتی در این باره داره در میون بزاره
> ممنون


سلام.
به  دنبال سوالات بسیار زیادی که دوستان در مورد نحوه ی تغییر رشته از شیمی به  داروسازی پرسیده بودند لازم شد تا چند نکته را در مورد این موضوع به صورت  این مطلب به اطلاع دوستان برسانیمابتدا  باید  متذکر شویم که به طور کلی از دوره ی کارشناسی نمی توان به رشته های  داروسازی و پزشکی تغییر رشته داد. خیلی از دوستان این سوال را پرسیده بودند  که آیا از کارشناسی هم می شود به داروسازی رفت یا خیر که پاسخ ما قطعآ خیر  است. اما  ساده ترین راه برای رفتن به داروسازی این است که شما دوره ی ارشد خود را  در شیمی بخوانید و بعد از آن در آزمون تخصصی پی اچ دی داروسازی که هر سال  توسط وزارت بهداشت برگزار می شود شرکت کنید. این آزمون شامل درس هایی مثل  تجزیه دستکاهی، شیمی آلی، شیمی تجزیه، بیولوژی و فارماکولوژی استو برای  همین دانشجو های ارشد شیمی شانس خوبی برای قبولی دارند و هر ساله بسیاری از  دانشجو های رشته ی شیمی در این آزمون پذیرفته می شوند و دوره ی پی اچ دی  خود را در دانشکده های داروسازی زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت می گذرانند. لازم به  ذکر است که این دانشجویان در دوره ی پی اچ دی خود از حقوق ماهیانه حدود 800  هزار تومان نیز بهرمند خواهند بود که این موضوع در رشته های شیمی وجود  ندارد. برای این موضوع دانشجویان شیمی فقط می توانند در رشت هی شیمی دارویی  دانشکده های داروسازی پذیرفته شوند و سایر رشته های پی اچ دی مانند  داروسازی گیاهی یا داروسازی بالینی یا داروسازی صنعتی را نمی توانند شرکت  کنند . اما رشته ی شیمی دارویی به نوبه ی خود شاید علمی ترین شاخه ی  داروسازی است و من مطمئن هستم دانشجویان رشته ی شیمی حتمآ از آن لذت وافری  خواهند برد. بهتر  است دانشجوی کارشناسی که می خواهد در رشته ی داروسازی ادامه ی تحصیل دهد  دوره ی ارشد خود را شیمی آلی بخواند. زیرا رشته ی شیمی دارویی بسیار زیاد  به شیمی آلی مرتبط است و بسیاری از اصول سنتز ترکیبات آلی از جمله داروها  موضوع این رشته می باشد. مثلآ در دوره پی  اچ دی دانشجوی پی اچ دی باید بتواند مولکول های دارویی را سنتز کند به  همین دلیل باید راه و روش سنتز ترکیبات آلی جدید را به خوبی در دوره ی ارشد  فراگرفته باشد. لازم به ذکر است که اساتید دانشکده های داروسازی نیز در  مصاحبه ی دکتری بیشتر راغب هستند از دانشجو های شیمی در گرایش آلی انتخاب  کنند تا گرایش های شیمی فیزیک و معدنی و تجزیه. زیرا این دانشجویان بیشتر  به کار آن ها و گروه تحقیقانتی آن ها خواهند آمد. اخیرآ  وزارت علوم نیز رشته ی شیمی دارویی را به مجموعه ی رشته های شیمی افزوده  است و خوب دانشجویی که همان ارشد خود را شیمی دارویی بخواند خوب خیلی خیلی  شانس بیشتری برای قبولی در شیمی دارویی وزارت بهداشت دارد. البته  دانشجویان به طرق دیگری نیز می توانند زمینه ی تحقیقاتی خود را به شیمی  دارویی بکشانند. یکی از راه های این است که همان پی اچ دی شیمی را ادامه  دهند ولی با اساتیدی کار کنند که زمینه ی تحقیقاتی آن ها شیمی دارویی است  مانند دکتر مطلوبی در دانشگاه شریف، دکتر جهانبخش قاسمی دانشگاه خواجه نصیر  و دکتر نوروزی و گنجعلی در دانشگاه تهران. بسیاری از دانشجویان دکتر  گنجعلی (شیمی تجزیه) در دانشگاه تهران پروژه های خود را با همکاری اساتید  داروسازی دانشگاه تهران انجام می دهند و این دانجویان در انتهای دوره ی پی  اچ دی خود متخصص زمینه ی شیمی دارویی می شوند اما مدرک آن ها شیمی تجزیه  است و خوب حقوق ماهی 800 هزار توان را هم ندارند. امیدوارم این مطالب مفید بوده باشددر  آینده در مورد خود رشته ی شیمی دارویی و اینکه زمینه های تحقیقاتی در این  رشته به چه شکل است اطلاعاتی در وبسایت قرار داده خواهد شد. موفق و موید باشید. 

منبع: http://www.sanjeshserv.com/hamgam/content.aspx?id=PUhFcZyiaCU=

----------

